# Hyper-V destroying my Windows



## reported (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm running Windows 8 x64 and it usually works flawlessy.

Hyper-V refuses to be useful when I get it from add features. Every time I try to install it, Windows somehow breaks and stops running after Boot loading screens, forcing me to restart and use System Restore.

Any ideas on how to get Hyper-V? This kind of thing has never happened to me before and it keeps doing it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What are the specs of the system?


----------

